#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Fui Invadido!!! Quero prender o cara!!!

## Rodrigo Brim

Tenho nos logs de acesso 2 ips no meu servidor. Ele zoou meu linux!!! Tá certo que tava aberto, mais o cara é lamer. Logou de 2 ip`s fixos!!!

Qual orgão eu consigo o endereço fisico através do ip??? Algem sabe???

----------


## wrochal

Caro,

Entre neste site:

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois.ch?ip="coloque o ip"

http://www.dnsstuff.com/

falou

----------


## Daniel Cid

O IP nao quer dizer nada... Se o cara conseguiu acesso a sua maquina
e apos descobrir o incidente, voce nao tomou nenhuma medida cabivel
no momento (analise forense, chamada imediata das autoridades, etc), voce nunca vai conseguir que ele seja preso.
Alem do mais, alguem pode ter invadido essa maquina do IP xx e ter usado ela para te invadir.
Sugestao:

Configure a sua maquina corretamente para evitar problemas futuros!

[]'s

Daniel B. Cid

----------


## bauer

Ola,

Concordo com o Daniel, mas se vc quer discubrir para quem pertence o IP, acesse o registro.br e em busca no lugar do dominio, digite o IP. Informará para qual provedor, empresa ou entidade pertence o IP...isso no Brasil... Para internacionais use http://ww1.arin.net/whois/

t+

----------


## mistymst

Como se sabe nao existe lei especifica para crimes virtuais , etc etc etc, o q pode acontecer e de encaixar em alguma lei existente, mas isso eh dificil de fazer. depende muito do q o cara fez, dos danos, etc.


Tente contactar um advogado com experiencia em direto tecnologico/virtual. nao sou advogado e nao tenho cm te detalhar muito isso.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Porra achei que crime virtual ainda n~ao era considerado crime. Quer dizer que se o cara roubar o numero do meu cartao de credito, ele pode ir preso....
Interssante, o dificil de tudo isso e achar o ladrao.

----------


## osmousf

Crimes virtuais ja entraram em vigor no brasil, ja temos 3 "hacker's do mal" presos e um condenado a 3 anos de prisão por roubo e clonagem de site de bancos, claro que a lei aplicada para o mesmo ainda não foi especifica para Cyber-Crimes como as existentes nos E.U.A, porém os mesmo crimes entram em estelionatário, falsa identidade, e uso indevido de própriedade. Mas no caso sitado aqui , sugiro uma investigação minunsiosa, ja que se tratando de um IP fixo, temos "M" possibilidades do ocorrido, como :
- Funcionário revoltado com a empresa;
- Servidor da empresa usado como ponte para o atack;
- Um invasão proposital;
- Um log falso no seu servidor deixado pelo hacker;

Bom o problema agora que tem que enfrentar é detectar o IP, rastrear os seus logs, e verificar tudo o que for possível, claro que exite a "vingança", mas sugiro nunca aplica-la, pois nunca se sabe qual o ocorrido. Na minha opinião vc deveria entrar em contato com o proprietário do IP e se for uma empresa, pedir que a mesmo faça uma verificação dos seus servidor, de forma minunciosa, quem sabe ela não descubra um funcionário que queira prejudica-la, assim sendo ela poderá lhe informar quem é o mesmo e juntos tomarem as devidas providências.

----------


## Levin

Amigo 
Talvez possa ajudar como os amigos disseram é complicado tal situação
mas ligue para esse telefone é da delegacia de crimes viruais ele foi distribuido na ultima palestra sobre Hackers Saqueadores Digitais
conversa com a Delegada Tania para maiores informações ou Sidnei
011-62217030
[ ] os

----------


## Sukkubus

Este assunto me interessou muito ano passado, quando eu precisei descobrir o IP de uma pessoa que andou atormentando um site meu. O Registro Br. me ajudou muito nisso, mas achei mais na observação do que com o IP mesmo... para ter acesso a quem usou, tem que ter ordem judicial... aí a Telefõnica (no caso) era obrigada a dizer qual foi o telefone ligado à ele. Uma professora de psicologia minha fez isso, devido a preconceito e conseguiu saber quem era o dono da arte... mas por meio de B.O em delegacia.

O Brasil já conta com legislação específica para coibir vários delitos praticados no ciberespaço, mas há dificuldades para aplicar punições e eu concordo... pq provar ainda é complicadíssimo...

Todos estes abaixo são considerados crimes virtuais...

Calúnia, difamação ou injúria;
Apropriação indébita;
Violação ao direito autoral;
Favorescimento da prostituição;
Pedofilia;
Jogo de azar;
Crime contra a segurança nacional;
Crime contra a propriedade industrial;
Preconceito ou discriminação por raça, cor, religião ou etnia;
Interceptação de e-mail comercial ou pessoal;
Inserção de dados falsos em sistema de informações;
Crimes contra software;
Incitação ao crime;
Adultério;
Escrito ou objeto obsceno.

8O

----------


## Jim

Cara... deixar o servidor aberto foi loucura sua... acho que vc deve mesmo é configurar um firewall e esquecer essa história... além do que, o cara pode ter usado outro servidor para acessar o seu, tipo, invade um, apagar os arquivos de log, através desse invadir outros... vc pode ainda arrumar pra cabeça do primeiro cara que foi invadido, não resolve em nada...

----------


## osmousf

Concordo com o Jim, como este tipo de caso da muita dor de cabeça, aconselho vc a fazer um super firewall e quem sabe olhar seus log's descobrir as suas falhas e aprender com isso. Mas se o preju foi grande, corre atrás até encontrar o kra.

----------


## Xlab

Se vc quer pegar o cara (pode ser um cracker) ou pelo menos localizar sua acao, instala um honeypot onde ele tentou a conexao se ele for um lamer ou kid te digo com certeza ele vai tentar de novo, eu ja peguei muitos assim. Nesses caso o que consegui eh que a maioria usa ip spoffing ou esta atras de algum proxy(usando outros servidores invadidos por eles) , bem o que dificulta a localizacao do individuo. Ou seja nao eh nada facil localiza-lo, especialmente se for um craker, se for vc sozinho tarefa impossivel, sinto muito. Se tivesse num EUA da vida claro com ajuda do fbi ou cia bem ficaria mais facil pegar o intruso.

----------


## osmousf

tenho uma so lei,
o que vc faz para mim eu posso fazer para vc...

então...

----------


## Pedro0278

Rapaz... preste a tenção porque isso é meio complicado diante de muitas experiencias dos colegas acima:

1- O cara invadiu mesmo seu PC ou Server ou somente foi registrado no seu Log a tentativa de invasão ou acesso? (o administrador do meu provedor gosta de tentar fucar minha máquina e nunca conseguiu e no entanto os logs dizem que mesmo assim ele insiste e eu não tomo isso por invasão)

2- Por Ip nem sempre dá, posso invadir sua máqina daqui da Bahia usando o Ip de outra no Rio de Janeiro no final das contas um inicente ira pagar o pato.

3- A justiça é lenta e ainda nao ha muitos delegados preparados para resolver crimes digitais (no Brasil ja há delegacias especializadas nisso).

4- O melhor que voce tem a fazer é instalar uma boa proteção no seu computador e esquecer isso, tu deixa o carro aberto no meio da rua de noite e pela manha quer encontrar o toca-fitas é? ai o ladrão é o culpado juntamente com quem deixou a porta do carro aberta, pois incitou o crime...

----------


## lacierdias

Acho todas as ideias validas mas tem q denunciar pq hj ele faz de brincadeira amanhã ele ta clonado seu cartão de crédito e todos nós podemos ser vitima....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Tolerância ZERO.... nada de esquecer não...

----------


## demiurgo

kra, eh foda ser invadido, mas se vc ficar o tempo todo retrucando vc vai ficar loco

faz uma boa firewall e faz como a galera t disse coloc um honeypot pra vc ficar soh espiando e se protegendo

[]'s

----------


## bouncer

Cara tive um servidor invadido..mas fique muito triste...em saber que nao tinha com quen reclamar.....certo dia...o mesmo cara tinha invadido meu servidor de volta e. instalou uma rootkit...aff...munca tinha olvido falar disso...nossa.......so que minha placa de rede so entrava em modo promisc....tiver que refazer meu servidor..umas 10 vezes...hehe tomei uma bela lisao de moral.......mas na ultima vez...o cara entro de vez mesmo....hehe ele nao instalou nada..so deixou uma messagem no servidor... eu tinha dito pra min mesmo.....e deixe pra ele outro messagem ele me respondeu....( ok vou entrar em contato com vc sim) ai o Hacker comessou a me dizer umas coias...novas de serguranca foi ai..que mais uma vez tiver que refazer meu servidor...hoje..o Hacker..ele ser pra min..como um irmao..que meu deu uma lisao...boa..pra aprender..as coias...hehehe...munca mais.;..nada de deixar servidor..com portas aberta..se sempre manter meu kernel atualizado...pra ficar de boa...e sempre estou analisando meus logos...


Fui.....so deus sabe que passei...

----------


## pitanga

Caros senhores, atenção para os efeitos legais que envolvem crimes digitais...

http://www.opiceblum.com.br/

leiam a seção de artigos, estes advogados inclusive fazem parte do grupo de perícia forense na qual participo.

[]´s

Marcos Pitanga
Linux Clusters Specialist

----------

entre com uma procuração judicial pedindo os log's da companhia que fornece o IP.

----------

